# OT: New avatar size



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you guys realize that you can now use 175x175 images for your avatar?

Doesn't that make my avatar *EVEN* happier? LOL...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rofl:

Haha I used it once I saw the announcement.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess that makes sense since they gave bigger avatars to non-supporting 
members. I also think more people will not become a SM
because they now have good avatars. The only reason I wanted to be a
SM is because the avatars sucked.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I guess that makes sense since they gave bigger avatars to non-supporting
> members. I also think more people will not become a SM
> because they now have good avatars. The only reason I wanted to be a
> SM is because the avatars sucked.


Well, the "stock" avatars are better than before, but you still can't customize it.... :biggrin: 

To put up an avatar of the Croc Hunter will continue to require SM.... :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Geez.... 175x175 is HUGE.

Time to upgrade.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I'll have to resize mine when I get home...prepare to be face to face with bray1967!!! :kiss:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, I'll have to resize mine when I get home...prepare to be face to face with bray1967!!! :kiss:


I think you used the wrong emoticon...

You meant to use this one, right? :kissmy:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think you used the wrong emoticon...
> 
> You meant to use this one, right? :kissmy:


It depends on the level of your affection. :cannibal:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I should upgrade my account so I can change my avatars. that would be pretty sweet, especially with 175x175


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Just learned about this. I have the admit, the extra 25X25 is significant.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I was very happy,


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ED! You know what this means! 
Resize all now!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

<----I'm taking advantage.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> ED! You know what this means!
> Resize all now!


^^ Please resize!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> ^^ Please resize!


Even with the kind of disrespect you have been tossing around here, I went ahead and resized them for you. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=297007 









THAT'S BECAUSE I AM SUPERNICE............ EVEN TO GIRLS! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Even with the kind of disrespect you have been tossing around here, I went ahead and resized them for you.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=297007
> 
> ...


And you call me disrepectful! :curse:

Anyways, thanx.


----------

